# Coralife Light Mount Question



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Will these: Photo Gallery

work on this fixture: http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn...r/v/vspfiles/photos/RES58122-2.jpg?1321447723

it's an older t5no fixture


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely not Ian but you can certainly jerry rig it


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

thx gordon, also, any idea where i can get 36" 10000k t5no bulbs? or is it just easier to get the t5ho bulb for cheap at j&l?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I have t5ho on mine


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't believe finding NO bulbs is easier than getting the HO bulbs at J&L. I think Coralife no longer makes the NO bulbs, though I could be wrong. And Gordy is correct those legs definitely won't fit that fixture. but there are a few ways to "Jerry rig" it lol Is the tank an open top?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I don't believe finding NO bulbs is easier than getting the HO bulbs at J&L. I think Coralife no longer makes the NO bulbs, though I could be wrong. And Gordy is correct those legs definitely won't fit that fixture. but there are a few ways to "Jerry rig" it lol Is the tank an open top?


J&L no longer carried coralife NO bulbs. They also don't have the 10,000k 36" t5ho in stock right now, maybe next week.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

KE sells the NO bulbs still, but they will be way more than the current price for HO at J&L.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check with IPU. They brought in their own line of T5NO. I bought some 6700K T5NO from them before.


----------

